# the good things about living in Spain..



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

When I was planning to come to Spain I really enjoyed reading about the good things about livng in Spain. So I thought I´d start a thread so that anyone looking to come over here can see what us lot who are already here love about it. I know its been done before but hey, lets do it again for those that have missed previous posts!!! 

So heres my list of why I love living here, I know they're generalisations:

the weather and climate of course,
the relaxed attitude,
the spanish people,
the beaches and clear, blue warm sea
the open spaces and views
the food
the bars and cafés
the outdoor lifestyle
the acceptance of children
the respect given to the eldery 

Can anyone add to that??

Jo xxx


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

jojo said:


> When I was planning to come to Spain I really enjoyed reading about the good things about livng in Spain.
> 
> So heres my list of why I love living here, I know they're generalisations:
> 
> ...



I would ditto the above, but the beaches are better in the North of Spain


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> When I was planning to come to Spain I really enjoyed reading about the good things about livng in Spain. So I thought I´d start a thread so that anyone looking to come over here can see what us lot who are already here love about it. I know its been done before but hey, lets do it again for those that have missed previous posts!!!
> 
> So heres my list of why I love living here, I know they're generalisations:
> 
> ...


i will remind you of that in december when im cuddled up in front of my log fire with the thick axminster keeping me warm 
then you can be happy with them tiled floors again


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> i will remind you of that in december when im cuddled up in front of my log fire with the thick axminster keeping me warm
> then you can be happy with them tiled floors again


Nnnnooooooo!! thats all in the past now, I´m not thinking about winter!! anyway, you´ll be out here by then wont you????!!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> Nnnnooooooo!! thats all in the past now, I´m not thinking about winter!! anyway, you´ll be out here by then wont you????!!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


i doubt it set back by recent events dictates not i think just being honest.
maybe next summer now not 100% sure so fingers crossed 
remember im not just looking to move i need a business over there as well not quite as easy to sort out quickly


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> When I was planning to come to Spain I really enjoyed reading about the good things about livng in Spain. So I thought I´d start a thread so that anyone looking to come over here can see what us lot who are already here love about it. I know its been done before but hey, lets do it again for those that have missed previous posts!!!
> 
> So heres my list of why I love living here, I know they're generalisations:
> 
> ...



I can add 1.... the thunder storms  I love 'em.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> When I was planning to come to Spain I really enjoyed reading about the good things about livng in Spain. So I thought I´d start a thread so that anyone looking to come over here can see what us lot who are already here love about it. I know its been done before but hey, lets do it again for those that have missed previous posts!!!
> 
> So heres my list of why I love living here, I know they're generalisations:
> 
> ...


Ditto all the above, plus :

Chav free towns.
No McDonald's/BurgerKing/KFC on every corner - and all the louts and litter that comes with it.
Proper quality time with the family.
The ability to live in a non-estate setting, not being "overlooked" by houses surrounding you.
Celebratory attitude to arts and culture - passed down to the children at a young age.
Excellent health care and schooling.
Ability to be out late in the evening without fear.
Ability to walk around as a lone female without fear.
Everything you wished England was (and used to be a very long time ago).

Tallulah.xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

.. and not forgetting palm trees everywhere, I love palm trees.
and altho a pain to drive through I love those narrow little cobbled streets in the towns!

Jo


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

...............plus the coffee, including the price of it! - the number of Fiesta days which are brill when you work full time like me (it adds 12/13 days a year sometimes onto my holiday entitlement!!) ..... the fact that Christmas trees and carols dont appear in the shops after the last Easter Egg has been consumed ...... and the bizarre shops I love em!!!  .. mmmmmmmmmmm or is that Bazaar shops ??!?!?!?! not sure


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Young Espanolas! 
Empty Roads!
Police don't harass bikers!
Virtually no speed cameras....nearest one to me is 100 miles.
Loadsa Donkeys!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

EMPTY ROADS!!! where do you drive then ...... its certainly now down here - I take my life in my hands every day with the absolutely ars** drivers on the N340! .... dont want to digress too much but I caught the express bus from Malaga to Estepona last week - the bus driver was such a lunatic every car on the motorway was blasting their horns at us - he almost knocked a little red Clio into the central reservation (I was sat by the window watching the poor woman go green!) ..... she then followed the bus flashing her lights etc for miles until the driver pulled the bus onto the hard shoulder - he got out and went up to her car and she WHACKED him across the head with a huge handbag ! .... the bus was in uproar!! .... driver got back into his seat in silence and drove like an angel all the way to Estepona ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> EMPTY ROADS!!! where do you drive then ......



I was gonna say the same. Not only are the roads heaving, but for some reason there are roadworks going on everywhere here at the moment. It took me an hour this morning to get back from taking the kids to school, those men with the little "stop,go" boards seem to know I´m in the jam and hold em on stop for ever!!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Well you ladies will live in your Brit/Eurotrash ghettos.....consequently it's not entirely removed from a Brit pace of life!

Up here, three cars together is a traffic jam......and sometimes I could go for a ride and not see another vehicle for up to an hour.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Well you ladies will live in your Brit/Eurotrash ghettos.....consequently it's not entirely removed from a Brit pace of life!
> 
> Up here, three cars together is a traffic jam......and sometimes I could go for a ride and not see another vehicle for up to an hour.


Its modern spain! the Spanish want to live like the rest of Europe these days! and us ladies need our creature comforts and luxuries!! At least in spain if they need more roads, they just get on and build em

jo xxx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Well you ladies will live in your Brit/Eurotrash ghettos.....consequently it's not entirely removed from a Brit pace of life!
> 
> Up here, three cars together is a traffic jam......and sometimes I could go for a ride and not see another vehicle for up to an hour.


 Aye, same 'ere and anyway, having ridden through quite a few different areas of Spain over the years I still say the Spanish drivers are pussies compared to the Italians


Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

owdoggy said:


> Aye, same 'ere and anyway, having ridden through quite a few different areas of Spain over the years I still say the Spanish drivers are pussies compared to the Italians
> 
> 
> Doggy


I´ve got used to the driving out here now, I used to be terrified, every trip was a white knuckle ride. I´ve learned to simply close my eyes, put my foot down (either the brake or the accelerator it doesnt matter which) and hope for the best!!!!! Just as the Spanish do... especially on roundabouts!!

Jo xxx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> I´ve got used to the driving out here now, I used to be terrified, every trip was a white knuckle ride. I´ve learned to simply close my eyes, put my foot down (either the brake or the accelerator it doesnt matter which) and hope for the best!!!!! Just as the Spanish do... especially on roundabouts!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Aye, take a leaf out of the Italian drivers handbook ......"It doesn't matter what you do ...... as long as you do it quickly"


Doggy


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

My need for employment dictates that this little lady lives down here ..... and Estepona gives me a little bit of what still can be called Spain ...... and I agree with the Italian drivers being a nightmare - but honestly you should try driving in Turkey - I was over there last year on business and was mortified at how bad it was ... made Spain look like all the Spanish drivers had taken advanced driving lessons and got gold stars !!!!


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> My need for employment dictates that this little lady lives down here ..... and Estepona gives me a little bit of what still can be called Spain ...... and I agree with the Italian drivers being a nightmare - but honestly you should try driving in Turkey - I was over there last year on business and was mortified at how bad it was ... made Spain look like all the Spanish drivers had taken advanced driving lessons and got gold stars !!!!


There yer go. Driving in Spain really is a piece'o'piddle.


Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

owdoggy said:


> There yer go. Driving in Spain really is a piece'o'piddle.
> 
> 
> Doggy



Whats really wierd is going back to the UK and driving, not only cos everythings on the wrong side, but the drivers are sooooo slow, cautious and considerate????

Jo xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Much safer for bikers out here....less traffic and Spanish drivers cut motorcycles a lot of slack.....probably because they've all grown up riding them.

In Britain that culture is long gone.....and cars will deliberately run you off the road for no reason, because (to them) you don't matter.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Much safer for bikers out here....less traffic and Spanish drivers cut motorcycles a lot of slack.....probably because they've all grown up riding them.
> 
> In Britain that culture is long gone.....and cars will deliberately run you off the road for no reason, because (to them) you don't matter.


One of the many things I find strange out here is that motorbikes overtake on either the inside or the outside, dunno if thats legal or not, but its quite alarming sometimes when theres a motorbike either side of you, its like having an escort!!!

jo


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> One of the many things I find strange out here is that motorbikes overtake on either the inside or the outside, dunno if thats legal or not, but its quite alarming sometimes when theres a motorbike either side of you, its like having an escort!!!
> 
> jo


Funny lot them bikers


Doggy


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> Funny lot them bikers
> 
> 
> Doggy


The worst ones are the Hells Angels Chapters - especially when they surround you on a motorway! Please tell me you're not like that Doggy....


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> The worst ones are the Hells Angels Chapters - especially when they surround you on a motorway! Please tell me you're not like that Doggy....


Well....maybe not.....I've seen a photo of your bike!!!


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> The worst ones are the Hells Angels Chapters - especially when they surround you on a motorway! Please tell me you're not like that Doggy....


Me? ...... a Hells Angel?............ hardly. Nope, a washed up, sad old rocker ....... that's me.



Doggy


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> Me? ...... a Hells Angel?............ hardly. Nope, a washed up, sad old rocker ....... that's me.
> 
> 
> 
> Doggy


Still rocking tho, Doggy, in your leathers - and not in boxers like XTreme!!



Oooops - almost forgot - you're the one standing at the front door in your "morning glory" with a cup of orgasmic coffee aren't you?!?! Two naked bikers ..... ladies, today our cups surely overfloweth!!!


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Still rocking tho, Doggy, in your leathers - and not in boxers like XTreme!!


Only 'cos I'm too tight to buy any new gear.





> Oooops - almost forgot - you're the one standing at the front door in your "morning glory" with a cup of orgasmic coffee aren't you?!?! Two naked bikers ..... ladies, today our cups surely overfloweth!!!


[pronounced in his finest geordie] Er........ ah deen knaw 'boot that like


Doggy


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> Only 'cos I'm too tight to buy any new gear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh Doggy, I'd love to be a fly on the wall in your Spanish lessons!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> Still rocking tho, Doggy, in your leathers - and not in boxers like XTreme!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oooops - almost forgot - you're the one standing at the front door in your "morning glory" with a cup of orgasmic coffee aren't you?!?! Two naked bikers ..... ladies, today our cups surely overfloweth!!!


Its the nieghbours I feel sorry for, scarred for life! 

Jo xx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> Its the nieghbours I feel sorry for, scarred for life!
> 
> Jo xx



Maybe they're a bit like this : 







Could be a future business idea?!?!


----------

